# Neuer Monitor, 21:9, Curved, mind. 34 Zoll, welche Auflösung?



## Abramson (10. Januar 2019)

*Neuer Monitor, 21:9, Curved, mind. 34 Zoll, welche Auflösung?*

Hallo,

da der Monitor meiner Frau nun kaputt ist, hab ich ihr natürlich angeboten meinen jetzigen (1080p, 60Hz) zu übernehmen, dementsprechend brauch ich nun einen neuen Monitor (ein Schelm wer böses denkt )

Ich suche einen mit 21:9 Seitenverhältnis und ungefähr 34-37 Zoll, Curved sollte er auch sein (das hat mich einfach überzeugt bei nem Kumpel).
Der PC besteht aus einem I7-4790K und eine Nvidia 1070Ti mit 8GB RAM. Ich sitz grob 85cm vom Monitor entfernt.
Brauch ihn hauptsächlich zum spielen (BF1 & 5, Hunt Showdown, usw.), mach aber häufig auch Videobearbeitung.

Meint ihr ein 4k Monitor wäre "notwendig", weil zukunftssicherer? Wenn ich den Prozessor (Grafikkarte) irgendwann in Zukunft austausche. Der Monitor sollte auf jeden Fall die nächsten Zeit (mindestens 6 Jahre) halten.
1440p hören sich auch erst einmal nach einen schönen Upgrade von 1080p an.
Schon auf 144Hz achten oder ist das bei FreeSync zu vernachlässigen?

Da Nvidia nun auch (anscheinend die meisten) Free-Sync Monitor unterstützt, kann ich ja bedenkenlos dort zugreifen, oder?
Habt ihr Ideen welche Monitore brauchbar sind?

Preislich sind so 500-600€ angepeilt.

Vielen Dank für eure Mühe!


----------



## HisN (10. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neuer Monitor, 21:9, Curved, mind. 34 Zoll, welche Auflösung?*

Es gibt kein 4K in 21:9
4K bzw UHD ist per Definition eine 16:9 Auflösung wenn man drüber nachdenkt^^


Für Dein Budget musst Du wohl einen Tod sterben. Es gibt kein 4K mit 144Hz und Sync für 600 Euro. Da musste zur Zeit etwa das doppelte anlegen, und dann ist es immer noch "kleiner" als Du es haben möchtest.

Ich würde ja sagen Du entscheidest Dich erst mal was Du wirklich haben möchtest.
Für Videobearbeitung würde sich sicherlich UHD anbieten, für Deine Shooter ist wohl eher 144Hz angesagt.


----------



## Abramson (10. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neuer Monitor, 21:9, Curved, mind. 34 Zoll, welche Auflösung?*

Danke schon mal HisN,

ist wirklich Wahnsinn, was der Monitorkauf für ne "Wissenschaft" geworden ist. Man will ja auch nicht die Icons auf dem Desktop mit ner Lupe suchen müssen, und all sowas.

Ich denk mal, 1440p würde auch reichen - die Videobearbeitung ist nur ein kleines Hobby gegenüber dem Gaming. Und der vergrößerte Platz auf dem Desktop ist vermutlich auch praktisch.
Meine 1070Ti (in Kombi mit dem i7-4790k) ist jetzt ja auch nicht die "maximale High-End-" Ausstattung.
Ich versuche mich da nochmal schlau(er) zu lesen.

800€ wären auch okay, wenn es DER Monitor ist der zu 100% passt - aber versteh schon was Du meinst^^


----------



## HisN (10. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neuer Monitor, 21:9, Curved, mind. 34 Zoll, welche Auflösung?*

Du könntest per DSR ausprobieren wie weit Du mit Deiner Grafikkarten und Deinen Ansprüchen in den Games kommst. Eventuell hilft Dir das.


----------



## Abductee (10. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neuer Monitor, 21:9, Curved, mind. 34 Zoll, welche Auflösung?*



Abramson schrieb:


> ist wirklich Wahnsinn, was der Monitorkauf für ne "Wissenschaft" geworden ist.



Freu dich schon mal auf die Rücksendungen 
Was da großteils für Mist verkauft wird geht auf keine Kuhhaut.
Lichthöfe, Backlightbleeding, defekte Pixel, und und und.
Und der größte Beschiss ist dann die RMA wo man als Austausch gebrauchte Ware bekommt.


----------



## Abramson (10. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neuer Monitor, 21:9, Curved, mind. 34 Zoll, welche Auflösung?*

Ja traumhaft!  Was war es früher schöner....FullHD Monitor gekauft, fertig.

Bin eh am überlegen, ob ich (wenn ich dann 1-2 Monitor rausgesucht hab), direkt zum Saturn oder Mediamarkt fahre und auf den Onlinepreis "bestehe", bzw. ob Dir mir entgegenkommen (nen Bekannter arbeitet da).
Dann kann man wenigstens vor Ort schauen ob das Gerät in Ordnung ist. Alles per Versand zu regeln, macht einen ja bestimmt wahnsinnig.

Mit dem DSR probiere ich es mal aus, danke schön!


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (10. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neuer Monitor, 21:9, Curved, mind. 34 Zoll, welche Auflösung?*



HisN schrieb:


> Du könntest per DSR ausprobieren wie weit Du mit Deiner Grafikkarten und Deinen Ansprüchen in den Games kommst. Eventuell hilft Dir das.



Das Super DSR Tool ist da die beste Software dafür. Leider funktioniert diese nicht mit den aktuellen Treibern. Aber 9012p (Waren das 39 oder 40x DSR von 1440p? Weiß ich nicht mehr) als Limit der 1080 war schon extrem. Leider schafft die Karte dann keine 30 fps mehr, wenn das Spiel neuer als ca. 18 Jahre alt ist.


----------



## Abramson (10. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neuer Monitor, 21:9, Curved, mind. 34 Zoll, welche Auflösung?*

So, hab jetzt versucht mich da etwas reinzulesen:

Ich denk mal, dass 1440p mir auch reichen würde. Der vergrößerte Desktop dank 21:9 macht bei der Videobearbeitung ja gewiss auch Spaß.

Was haltet ihr grundsätzlich von diesem hier? Die 100Hz machen mir noch etwas Bedenken

35" (88,90cm) Asus ROG Strix XG35VQ schwarz/grau 3440x1440 1xDisplayPort | Mindfactory.de

sogar mit 100€ Cashback..?


----------



## Turo1984 (10. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neuer Monitor, 21:9, Curved, mind. 34 Zoll, welche Auflösung?*

Top, für den Preis. Kaufen 

Aber nur nebenbei, 3440x1440 frisst Leistung Deluxe.
Die Gtx 1070ti wird sich dann erstmal an Details auf Low-Mittel gewöhnen müssen. Das nur als kleine Vorwarnung 😁

Die 100hz sollten dir keine Sorgen machen, läuft superflüssig. Was macht dir daran sorgen?


----------



## Abramson (10. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neuer Monitor, 21:9, Curved, mind. 34 Zoll, welche Auflösung?*

Keine Ahnung Turo  
Vermutlich diese "144Hz! Alles andere bringt nix"-Werbung


----------



## HisN (10. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neuer Monitor, 21:9, Curved, mind. 34 Zoll, welche Auflösung?*

Oh .... hab ich ganz vergessen.

4K, alles andere bringt nix^^
2560x1600 war vor 10 Jahren mal toll^^


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (10. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neuer Monitor, 21:9, Curved, mind. 34 Zoll, welche Auflösung?*



HisN schrieb:


> Oh .... hab ich ganz vergessen.
> 
> 4K, alles andere bringt nix^^
> 2560x1600 war vor 10 Jahren mal toll^^



Schade das es keine ordentlichen bezahlbaren 5k Monitore gibt.


----------



## Abramson (10. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neuer Monitor, 21:9, Curved, mind. 34 Zoll, welche Auflösung?*

Ei ja, natürlich sind 144Hz besser, wenn 100Hz auch schon nen ordentlicher Unterschied sind 
Aber den Monitor kann man so empfehlen für das Geld?


----------



## Turo1984 (10. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neuer Monitor, 21:9, Curved, mind. 34 Zoll, welche Auflösung?*

Bin grad von 60hz auf 144hz hoch. Wollte ja selbst nich glauben dass es einen Unterschied macht, bis ich es gesehen hab.

Aber, mit meinen Augen im Alter von 34 merk ich den Unterschied zwischen 100 und 144hz auf keinen Fall.  Hehe

Ja Kauf den Monitor.. es gibt in 34 Zoll und 3440x1440 und 100hz aufwärts nicht viel Auswahl, besonders nicht unter 1000€. Also zuschlagen


----------



## Abramson (10. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neuer Monitor, 21:9, Curved, mind. 34 Zoll, welche Auflösung?*

Sauber, bin 37. Damit wäre das geklärt


----------



## 0ssi (10. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neuer Monitor, 21:9, Curved, mind. 34 Zoll, welche Auflösung?*



Abramson schrieb:


> Wenn ich den Prozessor (Grafikkarte) irgendwann in Zukunft austausche.


Wenn du immer nur in der gleichen Preisklasse kaufst dann wird sich an deinen FPS nie etwas ändern weil sich die Grafik der Spiele weiter entwickelt und die Hardwareanforderungen steigen.
Mir deiner Hardware und bei dem Sitzabstand würde ich fast sagen, dass ein LG 34UC79G-B optimal wäre, zumindest rein für's Zocken. Mit 1440p hast du ja nur noch 60 statt 90FPS in 1080p.


----------



## Abramson (10. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neuer Monitor, 21:9, Curved, mind. 34 Zoll, welche Auflösung?*

@Ossi
Der Monitor hört sich auch nicht schlecht an 

Na ja, die 1070ti hab ich mir grob im Sommer 2017 geholt, war damals relativ teuer. Ich werf lieber alle 2-3 Jahre meine Grafikkarte raus, wenn sie langsam ein Flaschenhals wird.
Eigentlich sollte die noch etwas halten - wenn natürlich nen neuer Monitor angeschafft wird, muss man da neu überlegen ^^ 

Bei dem LG 34UC79G-B und dem Asus ROG Strix XG35VQ dürfte es keine Probleme geben, wegen dem "Free-Sync" auf Nvidia-Karten?


----------



## HisN (10. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neuer Monitor, 21:9, Curved, mind. 34 Zoll, welche Auflösung?*

Definiere "Probleme"
Solange der Treiber es nicht kann, wird es einfach ignoriert und der Monitor wie ein normaler Monitor betrieben.
Was jetzt am 15. passiert. Wenn der Treiber rauskommt der Freesync unterstützt ... das wissen wir noch nicht. Eventuell flackern sie ja beide, wenn man es anschaltet. Aber dann kann man es ja immer noch abschalten.


----------



## Abramson (10. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neuer Monitor, 21:9, Curved, mind. 34 Zoll, welche Auflösung?*

Genau das meinte ich mit Problemen. 
Im besten Fall lassen sie sich beide aktivieren und laufen mit Sync-Modus. Anscheinend soll dieser neue Standard ja relativ gut kompatibel sein/werden.
Was natürlich schon super wäre, wenn man sich nen neuen Monitor zulegt.


----------



## Turo1984 (12. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neuer Monitor, 21:9, Curved, mind. 34 Zoll, welche Auflösung?*

Wenn du den Monitor hast, berichte doch mal was du davon hältst  hast du ihn denn bestellt?


----------



## Abramson (13. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neuer Monitor, 21:9, Curved, mind. 34 Zoll, welche Auflösung?*

Jep, mein Bekannter vom Saturn konnte bei dem Preis absolut nicht mithalten  719€-100€ Cashback - da kann man nichts sagen 
Sollte kommende Woche ankommen, hoffe er kommt wenigstens ohne Pixelfehler an (zum Glück ist die Post hier gegenüber)
Dann berichte ich


----------



## Hansi92 (13. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neuer Monitor, 21:9, Curved, mind. 34 Zoll, welche Auflösung?*

Hey ich bin jetzt nicht ganz so in der Materie drin aber der hier ist von den Daten genauso und ziemlich billig. Oder was meint ihr 

Samsung C34H892 | Preisvergleich Geizhalz


----------



## Turo1984 (13. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neuer Monitor, 21:9, Curved, mind. 34 Zoll, welche Auflösung?*

Jo schau mal hier Hansi - Samsung LS34J550WQUXEN -gut oder schlecht? (21:9, 3440x1440)

Ist ein feiner Monitor. Aber da Abramson einen knapp 800-900,-€ Monitor für nichtmal 650,-€ im Deal bekommen hat, musste nicht lange überlegt werden ^^


----------



## Hansi92 (13. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neuer Monitor, 21:9, Curved, mind. 34 Zoll, welche Auflösung?*

Ah ok danke. Scheint auch ein guter Monitor zu sein. Hätte da noch eine Frage. Was unterscheidet denn den billigen Samsung von den teureren Asus und anderen in der oberen Preisklasse? Wollte mir auch mal so ein zulegen


----------



## Abramson (15. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neuer Monitor, 21:9, Curved, mind. 34 Zoll, welche Auflösung?*

Grüsst euch,

ist vorhin geliefert worden!
Hab ihn ja bei Mindfactory gekauft, zusammen mit der Pixelprüfung. Hab alles durchgesehen, kein toter Pixel und dergleichen.
Bild ist bombastisch, fühlt sich alles (bis auf die Tasten an der Seite) wertig an.  
Bin absolut zufrieden - erst recht für das Geld. Spiele sehen einfach 5x so gut aus.


----------

